# ssl_error_rx_record_too_long



## Rush (13. Sep. 2009)

Hi,

hab gerade schon n paar minuten das forum durchsucht und gegoogelt aber nichts brauchbares gefunden...

Mein Problem ist das folgende: wenn ich per ssl eine beliebige Domain aufrufen will (https://example.com) bekomme ich im Firefox folgende Fehlermeldung: 


Muss ich ein neues SSL-Cert erstellen oder wie?!? SSL ist natürlich in ISPConfig aktiviert...

Ich benutze Debian Etch mit ISPConfig2


Gruß
Rush


----------



## Burge (13. Sep. 2009)

ja sicher musst du eine neues erstellen.


----------



## Rush (13. Sep. 2009)

Hi,

danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort.

Wie erstelle ich ein neues SSL-Cert? Hab gerade n bisschen rumgesucht und nix passendes dazu gefunden...?


Gruß
Rush


----------



## Burge (13. Sep. 2009)

schaltest in den einstellungen des webs erstmal ssl frei und hast danach einen neuen reiten ssl bei dem web. da wird dann alles abgefragt.

Aber denk dran für ssl webseite brauchst ne extra ip.


----------



## Rush (13. Sep. 2009)

Zitat von Rush:


> SSL ist natürlich in ISPConfig aktiviert...


Hast du in meinem ersten Post wohl überlesen. SSL ist bereits aktiviert und den reiter gibt es auch, ich habe dort auch die Angaben ausgefüllt außer *SSL Request* und *SSL Zertifikat* da wusste ich nicht, was ich da reinschreiben soll. Unten hab ich ausgewählt "Zertifikat erzeugen". Das Problem bestand aber immernoch...

Übrigens will ich kein SSL-Cert von VeriSign oder son kram. Nur ein selbst signiertes, das reicht völlig... Ich habe für meinen Server 2 IP-Adressen. Aber aus welchem grund brauche ich für SSL ne "extra" IP ???


Gruß
Rush


----------



## Burge (13. Sep. 2009)

warum du extra ip brauchst keine Ahnung muss mal jemand antworten der sich damit auskennt.

Ich glaub das was du da erstellt hast musst du erst noch signieren. Das musst dann über die console machen wenn dir selbst signiert reicht oder ebend von einen anderen CA signieren lassen.


----------



## Rush (13. Sep. 2009)

hi,

aha... und das mache ich wie genau? haste nen link zu nem tut oder so?

Gruß
Rush


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2009)

Du kannst Das Zertifikat ganz einfach über ISPConfig erstellen, da muss nichts mehr signiert werden. Der obige Fehler tritt dann auf, wenn beim Zertifikat Zeichen eingegeben wurden, die opensl nicht verarbeiten konnte. Stell bitte sicher, dass Du keine Sonderzeichen und deutschen Umlaute verwendest und dann erstelle das Zertifikat in ISPConfig neu. Das dauert übrigens etwas, also warte vor dem erneuten ein paar Minuten.


----------



## gummel (14. Sep. 2009)

Zitat von Rush:


> Hi,
> 
> hab gerade schon n paar minuten das forum durchsucht und gegoogelt aber nichts brauchbares gefunden...
> 
> ...


Hallo,

geb mal in der Konsole

a2enmod ssl
a2ensite default-ssl 

damit müsste der Fehler behoben sein.

Gruß
Gummel


----------



## Rush (17. Sep. 2009)

hi,

danke für die antworten. habs einfach noch ein zweites mal übers ispconfig versucht. hat dann auch geklappt... 

danke für die hilfe 


Gruß
Rush


----------



## JeGr (21. Sep. 2009)

Zitat von Rush:


> Ich habe für meinen Server 2 IP-Adressen. Aber aus welchem grund brauche ich für SSL ne "extra" IP ???
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Rush


Da mögest du bitte mal nachlesen, was SSL und Webserver angeht. Ein SSL Zertifikat kann immer nur auf eine IP Adresse und Webseite gebunden werden. Deshalb ist für jede Domain, auf der SSL laufen soll, eine weitere IP notwendig. Das ist eine Eigenheit von SSL und keine Willkür von ISPConfig o.ä.
Das erste SSL Web kann also auf der gleichen IP wie der Server laufen, alle weiteren benötigen eigene IPs.

Gruß Grey


----------



## Rush (23. Sep. 2009)

Hi,

soweit, so gut. habe jetzt zwar vorerst das mit den zertifikaten hinbekommen und ich dachte erst, dass das funktioniert. hab den server vor n paar tagen neu gestartet und das selbe problem ist wieder da. aber jetzt ist noch ein neues viel größeres problem aufgekommen... ich komme nichtmehr ins ispconfig übern browser rein. port 81 scheint nicht mehr hören zu wollen...

Firefox sagt Fehler: Verbindung Fehlgeschlagen, kann keine Verbindung zum server ****.info:81 aufbauen.


```
netstat -tap
```
sagt folgendes: 

```
tcp        0      0 *:10787                 *:*                     LISTEN     16197/(squid)
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN     15448/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN     17901/proftpd: (acc
tcp        0      0 ns2.************:domain *:*                     LISTEN     17862/named
tcp        0      0 ****************:domain *:*                     LISTEN     17862/named
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN     17862/named
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:953 *:*                     LISTEN     17862/named
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN     17824/master
tcp6       0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN     28144/apache2
tcp6       0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN     15789/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:9090                  *:*                     LISTEN     15874/java
tcp6       0      0 *:9091                  *:*                     LISTEN     15874/java
tcp6       0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN     15828/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:xmpp-client           *:*                     LISTEN     15874/java
tcp6       0      0 *:5223                  *:*                     LISTEN     15874/java
tcp6       0      0 *:5229                  *:*                     LISTEN     15874/java
tcp6       0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN     15809/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN     15777/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN     28144/apache2
tcp6       0      0 *:domain                *:*                     LISTEN     17862/named
tcp6       0      0 *:xmpp-server           *:*                     LISTEN     15874/java
tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN     16098/sshd
tcp6       0      0 ::1:953                 *:*                     LISTEN     17862/named
tcp6       0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN     17824/master
tcp6       0   1328 *******************:ssh *****************:52866 ESTABLISHED20029/0
tcp6       0      0 *****************:https *****************:53371 TIME_WAIT  -
tcp6       0      0 *****************:https *****************:53369 TIME_WAIT  -
```
Ich hab hier mal meine aktuelle, sowie die Server IP zensiert (****) 

und 
	
	



```
netstat -an | grep :81
```
 bleibt ohne Ergebnis...


Irgend eine Idee?


Gruß
Rush


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2009)

Ruf mal bitte auf:

/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server restart

geht es dann wieder?


----------



## Rush (24. Sep. 2009)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle antwort (wie immer )

isp neustart hat nicht geholfen 


```
Shutting down ISPConfig system...
/root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl stop: httpd (pid 17818?) not running
ISPConfig system stopped!
Starting ISPConfig system...
/root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl startssl: httpd started
ISPConfig system is now up and running!
```
ich hab ma in die httpd error log geschaut... hab da scheinbar mit den zertifikaten rumgemurkst. kann es daran liegen?

/root/ispconfig/httpd/logs/error_log
	
	



```
[Wed Sep 23 12:20:13 2009] [warn] pid file /root/ispconfig/httpd/logs/httpd.pid overwritten -- Unclean shutdown of previous Apache run?
[Wed Sep 23 12:20:13 2009] [error] mod_ssl: Init: (ispcfg.*********.info:81) Unable to configure RSA server private key (OpenSSL library error follows)
[Wed Sep 23 12:20:13 2009] [error] OpenSSL: error:0B080074:x509 certificate routines:X509_check_private_key:key values mismatch
[Thu Sep 24 05:45:02 2009] [warn] pid file /root/ispconfig/httpd/logs/httpd.pid overwritten -- Unclean shutdown of previous Apache run?
[Thu Sep 24 05:45:02 2009] [error] mod_ssl: Init: (ispcfg.*********.info:81) Unable to configure RSA server private key (OpenSSL library error follows)
[Thu Sep 24 05:45:02 2009] [error] OpenSSL: error:0B080074:x509 certificate routines:X509_check_private_key:key values mismatch
```
Gruß
Rush


----------



## Till (24. Sep. 2009)

Da scheint das SSL Cert defekt zu sein oder Du hast ein neues cert installiert, das aber auf einem anderen key basiert. Hier ist die Anleitung um ein neues self signed SSL cert zu erstellen:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...icate-for-the-ispconfig-webserver-on-port-81/


----------



## Rush (24. Sep. 2009)

Hi,

jaah jetzt funktioniert es wieder optimal. vielen vielen vielen Dank 


Gruß
Rush


----------



## Quest (11. Okt. 2009)

Ich hab nach dem Howto einen CSR-Key generiert und mir diesen von startssl.com signieren lassen.
Den signierten Key versuche ich jetzt im CRT File zu benutzen und bekomme den ssl_error_rx_record_too_long Fehler.
Mit einem selbstsignierten CRT funktioniert es bestens, nur mit dem von startssl nicht.
Ich versuche nach dem HowTo auf FAQForge das ISP3 Panel über HTTPS laufen zu lassen.


----------



## pee (3. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Da scheint das SSL Cert defekt zu sein oder Du hast ein neues cert installiert, das aber auf einem anderen key basiert. Hier ist die Anleitung um ein neues self signed SSL cert zu erstellen:
> 
> http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...icate-for-the-ispconfig-webserver-on-port-81/


Ich wollte mir soeben laut deiner Anleitung ein neues self signed SSL cert erstellen, doch dann bekomme ich die Meldung »no such file or directory«. Bist du vielleicht so nett und gibst eine kurze Beschreibung zu den Befehlen die da eingegeben werden sollen?

Geht übrigens grundsätzlich die Zertifikatsanforderung mit (hier beschrieben: http://support.psw.net/questions/26/Wie-wird-eine-Zertifizierungsanforderung-%28CSR%29-erstellt-%28Apache%29%3F)

```
openssl req -new -nodes -keyout dateiname.key -out dateiname.csr
```
oder braucht ISPC die Extra-Vorgehensweise, zu welcher bei mir Dateien und Ordner nicht vorhanden sind?


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2009)

Die exakten Befehle stehen in dem FAQForge Artikel, deshalb habe ich Ihn  ja auch verlinkt  Du hast auch darauf geachtet, dass es hier um ISPConfig 2 geht und nicht 3!


----------



## pee (3. Nov. 2009)

Also bei mir geht es um den aktuellen _ISPC 3.0.1.6_. Muss ich bei ihm ebenso vorgehen wie im FAQ beschrieben oder kann ich zum Erstellen eines CSR auch 



> openssl req -new -nodes -keyout dateiname.key -out dateiname.csr -newkey rsa:2048


ins Root-Terminal eingeben? So sollte der _Key-Request_ immerhin bei allen Apache2-Servern funktionieren. Weil wenn ich wie im FAQ vorgehe, werden die Dateien und Ordner nicht gefunden.

Zudem habe ich die nötigen 3 Dateien unter */var/www/clients/clientNUMMER/webNUMMER/ssl* mit gEdit komplett neu erstellt und deren Inhalt im ISPC-Adminpanel innerhalb des entsprechenden SSL-Reiters geprüft und die Speicherung bestätigt. Sie enthalten auch keine Sonderzeichen bzw. Umlaute. 

Nur kann ich dann leider nicht den Apache2 neustarten. Ich muss in der *DOMAIN.vhost* unter */etc/apache2/sites-enabled* 


```
SSLEngine on
SSLCertificateFile /var/www/clients/clientNUMMER/webNUMMER/ssl/DATEINAME.cr
```
die beiden genannten *Zeilen auskommentieren*. Folglich geht das SSL natürlich nicht. Mein Betriebssystem ist Debian 5 mit 64 Bit.

Wäre super von dir Till, wenn du mir hierbei bitte noch einen Wissensschubser schenken könntest. Ich hänge seit gestern verzweifelt an dieser SSL-Geschichte. Hab mich auch schon durchs Forum gewühlt. Eine extra IP für die Domain ist eingestellt. CSR-, CRT- und Key-Datei definiert. Habe keine Ahnung was ich sonst noch machen soll..


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2009)

ISPConfig 3 ist eine komplett andere Softwrae, Du findest die Infos auf FAQforge auch für ispconfig 3.

Außerdem bringst Du hier die Webseiten und das Controlpanel durcheinader. Um ein SSL Cert für eine Webseite zu erstellen, musst und darsft Du nichts auf der Kommandozeile machen! Das machst Du alles in ISPConfig auf dem SSL Tab der Webseiteneinstellungen.

Auf Der Kommandozeile machst Du nur etwas wenn Du z.B. ein SSL Cert für das Controlpanel selbst auf port 8080 anlegen willst. Siehe FAQForge für Details.


----------



## pee (3. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Um ein SSL Cert für eine Webseite zu erstellen, musst und darsft Du nichts auf der Kommandozeile machen!


Im ISPC3-FAQ finde ich nur Anweisungen bezgl. der Kommandozeileneingaben.

Habe nun den ssl-Ordner unter */var/www/clients/client10/web20* geleert. Anschließend habe ich im Adminpanel den SSL-Reiter gewählt und in den Einzeiligen Formularfeldern meine Daten eingetragen. Dann habe ich im unteren Dropdown-Menü »Create Certificate« gewählt und bestätigt. Daraufhin ist das ISPC zur Übersicht aller Domains des Clients gesprungen. Als ich nochmals nachgesehen habe, waren alle mehrzeiligen Formularfelder für die Zertifikate leer. Nur meine Eingaben waren lesbar. Kurze Zeit später bin ich wieder zum SSL-Reiter zurück und selbst meine Angaben innerhalb der einzeiligen Formularfelder waren weg.

Denn wenn ich alles über das Adminpanel machen soll, dann stelle ich es mir so vor, dass ich über das Panel den CSR-Code bekomme. Diesen dann an einen SSL-Zertifikatanbieter sende und folglich das Zertifikat erhalte, welches ich ins Adminpanel eintrage. Dann speichere ich und nach wenigen Minuten ist das SSL aktiviert.

Was mache ich bloß falsch Till?


----------



## pee (3. Nov. 2009)

Habe nun abermals »Create Certificate« gewählt und dann war das Feld für den SSL Request und das SSL Zertifikat plötzlich gefüllt. Wenn ich aber in der Vhost-Datei unter /etc/apache2/sites-enabled



> #SSLEngine on
> #SSLCertificateFile /var/www/clients/clientNUMMER/webNUMMER/ssl/DOMAIN.crt


die Kommentare entfernte, so kann ich den Apache nicht mehr neustarten. Die Datei ist immerhin definitiv vorhanden. Wie kann ich herausfinden woran das liegt und ggf. den Fehler beheben?

*Nachtrag:*
Obwohl von meinen Webspaces keine Domain ein SSL-Zertifikat hat, muss ich wohl eine zusätzliche IP einrichten. Denn wenn ich einen Webspace mit bestimmter IP mit einem SSL-Zertifikat versehe, dann zeigt die Server IP offenbar nur auf diesen einen Space. Nachdem ich eine weitere IP eingerichtet habe, zeigt diese dann jedoch nicht auf den entsprechenden Webspace, sondern nur auf die »It works!«-Standardseite von Apache.

Mir scheint die SSL-Implementierung innerhalb des ISPC-Panels ohne Doku absolut undurchsichtig. Tut mir Leid.


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2009)

> Obwohl von meinen Webspaces keine Domain ein SSL-Zertifikat hat, muss ich wohl eine zusätzliche IP einrichten. Denn wenn ich einen Webspace mit bestimmter IP mit einem SSL-Zertifikat versehe, dann zeigt die Server IP offenbar nur auf diesen einen Space. Nachdem ich eine weitere IP eingerichtet habe, zeigt diese dann jedoch nicht auf den entsprechenden Webspace, sondern nur auf die »It works!«-Standardseite von Apache.


Du musst beim SSL egal ob apache, anderer Webserver oder mit / ohne iSPConfig immer eine dedizierte IP für einen vhost verwenden.



> Mir scheint die SSL-Implementierung innerhalb des ISPC-Panels ohne Doku absolut undurchsichtig. Tut mir Leid.


Keine Ahnung was genau Du gemacht hast oder wo Dein Problem ist. Ich vermute mal Du hast nie darauf gewrtet, dass ISPConfig die Requests auch mal in die Configdatei schreiben kann, stichwort jobqueue.

Anlegen eines SSL Certs ist absolut simpel:

1) Im web eine IP auswählen und den Haken bei SSL machen.
2) Auf das SSL tab wechseln, dort die Felder State - Country ausfüllen, als action "Create certificate" auswählen und speichern klicken.

Und eine Minute später hast Du den fertig konfigurierten SSL vhost inkl. neuem Zertifikat. Also einfacher gehtes wirklich nicht mehr. hab es gerade gestern für einen Kundenwebspace gemacht, geht alles problemlos in der 3.0.1.6.


----------



## pee (24. Nov. 2009)

Danke Till. Hinter die Sache mit dem Erstellen des selbstsignierten SSL-Zertifikats/-Requests bin ich nun gekommen. Das erscheint mir im Nachhinein wirklich easy.

Doch wenn ich in die _/etc/network/interfaces_ eine neue IP eintrage, diese bei den System-Einstellungen von ISPC hinzufüge und schließlich die Domain *einer bestehenden Webpräsenz* auf diese neue IP lege, so erscheint nur immer die Apache-Standardmeldung: _»it works!«_. Muss ich die Webpräsenz also *per SSH in einen neuen Ordner legen* oder mache was mache ich da falsch?

Meine* interfaces-Datei* sieht übrigens so aus:



> auto lo
> iface lo inet loopback
> 
> auto eth0
> ...


Habe auch testweise eine neue Domain ins System gefügt und diese von Anfang an auf die neue IP gelegt. Doch dann erscheint trotzdem immer nur »it works!«. Obwohl von ISPC unter /var/www/ ein Vhost für diese Domain erstellt wurde, dessen web-Ordner die _ISPC_-Standardseite beinhaltet. 

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für deine Antwort. 

lg


----------



## Till (25. Nov. 2009)

Du musst im DNS auch den Eintrag für die Domain ändern, so dass sie auf die neue IP verweist und dnn musst Du ca. 24 stunden warten, bis der Domain record sich in allen DNS Caches geändert hat.


----------



## pee (25. Nov. 2009)

Danke für deinen Post Till.



Zitat von Till:


> Du musst im DNS auch den Eintrag für die Domain ändern, so dass sie auf die neue IP verweist und dnn musst Du ca. 24 stunden warten, bis der Domain record sich in allen DNS Caches geändert hat.


Da die Installation von MyDNS laut der ISPC-Installationsanleitung für Debian Lenny vor wenigen Wochen nicht klappte, muss ich also erstmal MyDNS installieren? Zudem nutze ich den DNS-Server meines Root-Server Providers. Heißt es also, dass ich alle Domains auf dem Server auf _meinen _DNS-Server umstellen muss? 

Kann ich auch irgendwie sicherstellen, dass die Website in der Zeit der Umstellung weiterhin unter der Domain erreichbar bleibt?

Die Sache mit dem SSL scheint mir nun ein aufwendiges Unterfangen zu werden..


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2009)

> muss ich also erstmal MyDNS installieren?


Nein. Da Du ja den DNS Server Deines Providers benutzt.



> Heißt es also, dass ich alle Domains auf dem Server auf _meinen _DNS-Server umstellen muss?


Nein.



> Kann ich auch irgendwie sicherstellen, dass die Website in der Zeit der Umstellung weiterhin unter der Domain erreichbar bleibt?


Nein. da Du nicht weißt wann genau welcher cache umspringt.



> Die Sache mit dem SSL scheint mir nun ein aufwendiges Unterfangen zu werden..


Nicht wirklich. Ist an sich absolut simpel, Du brauchst halt nur eine dedizierte IP pro SSL Website, das ist alles. Und dass natürlich die Domain im DNS dann auch auf die neue IP verweisen muss wenn Du sie benutzen willst, sollte ja logisch sein. Wie soll es auch sonst gehen wenn die Domain auf irgendeine andere IP verweist und nicht die der webseite.


----------



## pee (26. Nov. 2009)

Wieder muss ich mich bei dir bedanken. Du hast eine echte Engelsgeduld mit den Postern hier im Forum.



Zitat von Till:


> Wie soll es auch sonst gehen wenn die Domain auf irgendeine andere IP verweist und nicht die der webseite.


Also die neue IP zeigt auf die »it works«-Seite von meinem Apache. Die IP _verweist also bereits_ auf meinen Server. Was soll ich nun machen? Gibt es eine Konfigurationsdatei die ich umschreiben muss? Denn ich bezweifle, dass ich den Provider anmailen muss, damit er einen DNS-Eintrag ändert.



Zitat von Till:


> Ist an sich absolut simpel


Ja klar. Man muss es nur einmal erfolgreich gemacht haben.


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2009)

Du musst einfach nur die IP auf die die Domain verweist in den Einstellungen der Webseite auswählen und auf speichern klicken.


----------



## pee (27. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Du musst einfach nur die IP auf die die Domain verweist in den Einstellungen der Webseite auswählen und auf speichern klicken.


Und nach etwa 24 Stunden erscheint definitiv beim Domainaufruf nicht mehr die »it works!«-Apachemeldung, sondern die Website und zwar so wie sie zuvor auf der alten IP abrufbar war?


----------



## pee (1. Dez. 2009)

Wäre wirklich dankbar, wenn mir hier jemand die letzte Frage beantworten würde, da ich gerne sicher gehen möchte.


----------



## Burge (1. Dez. 2009)

Die seite aendert sich doch nicht und wie lange das dauert haengt von den dns servern im internet ab da hat niemand einfluss drauf. die regel besagt so 24h wie Till schon schreibt.

Nicht vergessen dem Web dann auch die neue ip zuzuordnen nachdem die dns aenderung durch ist.


----------



## pee (1. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Burge:


> Nicht vergessen dem Web dann auch die neue ip zuzuordnen nachdem die dns aenderung durch ist.


Der Till schrieb, ich solle nur bei den Einstellungen der Website im ISPC die neue IP auswählen und auf speichern klicken. Reicht das also doch nicht?


----------



## Burge (1. Dez. 2009)

und dns eintrag aendern die domain muss doch auf die neue ip zeigen


----------



## pee (1. Dez. 2009)

Ok, habe nun das DNS-System meines Providers entdeckt. Danke für die Postings und die Geduld.


----------



## pee (1. Dez. 2009)

Also ich habe vorhin die IP für die entsprechende Domain im ISPC-Panel geändert. Anschließend zeigten* andere Domains* nicht mehr auf die für sie bestimmte Website, sondern auf die »Hier entsteht eine neue Website...«-Standardseite von ISPC. Was ist da los? 

Muss ich erst die IP im DNS System ändern und erst dann die IP im ISPC-Panel, damit andere Domains unverändert bleiben? Es ist doch wohl ein Bug, wenn andere Domains von dieser IP-Änderung betroffen sind.


----------



## Burge (1. Dez. 2009)

wenn du mehr als eine ip adresse im system hast darf keiner mehr einfach * drin haben. stell bei den anderen webs die richtig ip einfach ein und alles ist wieder bunt.


----------



## pee (2. Dez. 2009)

Ich glaube bei der »SELF-SIGNED Zertifikat«-Anfrage, welche automatisch über ISPC beim SSL-Reiter durchgeführt wird, ist ein Fehler. Wenn man bei Land nur *D* angibt, so wird das Zertifikat nicht erstellt. Füllt man die anderen Felder nicht aus, so gibt es einen Hinweis. Es sollte auch einen Hinweis geben, dass das Land-Formularfeld _zwei Zeichen erfordert_. Sonst wartet man vergebens.


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2009)

D ist ja auch kein gültiges Land nach Iso Standard. das ist DE.


----------



## pee (2. Dez. 2009)

Wenn man D eingibt und es keine Fehlermeldung von ISPC gibt, dann meint man ja, dass alles gut gelaufen ist - da es ja für die anderen Felder auch sowas gibt. Vielleicht kann dies ja in einer kommenden Version berücksichtigt werden.


----------

